# For Those Who Have Not Received Results yet ...



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Perhaps you can petition your exam agency to offer a gift like the Emergency Room's in this news article due to long waits:

Emergency Rooms Offer Gifts for Long Waits

It's worth a try :beerchug:

JR


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 18, 2007)

This seem like a neverending wait. I am tired of this waiting. PCS-EES need some speed. But here I stand so patiently,waiting for my victory, waiting for that pass notice!

:beerchug:


----------



## mtn_green (Jun 18, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Perhaps you can petition your exam agency to offer a gift like the Emergency Room's in this news article due to long waits:
> Emergency Rooms Offer Gifts for Long Waits
> 
> It's worth a try :beerchug:
> ...



I find it somewhat ironic that NCEES has very strict rules with respect to taking the exan but can't seem to get results calculated and sent out in a standardized method...

rant off.


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 19, 2007)

HJ is a PCS-EES state and usually releases the exam results fairly late. So I find is very ironic that the day before the April exam, the NJPE board met with Allen Hick, Operations Supervisor from PCS-EES to review administrative procedures for reporting results. I guess they forgot to discuss how to get the results out quickly.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 19, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> HJ is a PCS-EES state and usually releases the exam results fairly late. So I find is very ironic that the day before the April exam, the NJPE board met with Allen Hick, Operations Supervisor from PCS-EES to review administrative procedures for reporting results. I guess they forgot to discuss how to get the results out quickly.


The October 2006 results were out in about 10-1/2 weeks, granted they had Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years in the middle of all of that. This friday will make it 9 weeks... hopefully we won't have another state shut down this summer!

-Ray


----------



## kmitchell731 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone think there's a chance that the NJ Board will have the results from PCS by this Thursday's meeting? I emailed Jeanette Sieradski from PCS late last week and she made it seem like that was unlikely. I don't think I can make it until the end of July!


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 19, 2007)

kmitchell731 said:


> Does anyone think there's a chance that the NJ Board will have the results from PCS by this Thursday's meeting? I emailed Jeanette Sieradski from PCS late last week and she made it seem like that was unlikely. I don't think I can make it until the end of July!


I also e-mailed PCS about 2 weeks ago asking if they would have the results to the NJPE board before their 6/21 meeting. PCS's response was that they "highly doubt it". Apparently the NJPE board has PCS prepare a package of information that they review prior to voting to release the exam results. So if the board do not get the PCS package prior to the 6/21 meeting then we have to wait until the July meeting, which means we may not recieve our results until the very end of July. OH THE PAIN :mail-296:


----------



## kmitchell731 (Jun 20, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> OH THE PAIN



I hear you, GEO! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## wimp (Jun 20, 2007)

I think this is why the pass rate for those who are taking the exam for the 2nd time is so low....

Who in their right mind would study for the exam before they get their results. If it takes three months to find out the results, then you only have approx three months to study. Actually, if you find that you failed, you will probably take some time to mentally prepare to study. This gives you only a short period of time to prepare!

still praying in RI.....


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 20, 2007)

wimp said:


> I think this is why the pass rate for those who are taking the exam for the 2nd time is so low....Who in their right mind would study for the exam before they get their results. If it takes three months to find out the results, then you only have approx three months to study. Actually, if you find that you failed, you will probably take some time to mentally prepare to study. This gives you only a short period of time to prepare!
> 
> still praying in RI.....
> 
> :waitwall:


I agree. I still have most of my reference books sitting in a crate on the floor in the dining room. I look at them every day and this past weekend I actually thought about starting to study for the October exam.


----------



## Farmboy491 (Jun 21, 2007)

wimp said:


> I think this is why the pass rate for those who are taking the exam for the 2nd time is so low....Who in their right mind would study for the exam before they get their results. If it takes three months to find out the results, then you only have approx three months to study. Actually, if you find that you failed, you will probably take some time to mentally prepare to study. This gives you only a short period of time to prepare!
> 
> still praying in RI.....
> 
> :bowdown:



I agree, my buddy didn' pass and isn't in the mood to study. Luckily, I did and now have the "black bag" setting there.


----------



## achristie (Jun 22, 2007)

Why are northeastern states such as NY, NJ, VA, MA, MD...etc are always late? Is there a justifiable explanation for it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

achristie said:


> Why are northeastern states such as NY, NJ, VA, MA, MD...etc are always late? Is there a justifiable explanation for it?


No explanations - it's just a wicked pissah !!






JR


----------



## Sschell (Jun 22, 2007)

the california board says not to expect results until the last week of july... I still have more than a month to wait!


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 22, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> the california board says not to expect results until the last week of july... I still have more than a month to wait!


Puerto Rico usually compete with California for the ultimate in receive their results. bump

As you guys up there, we are tired of this waiting. Our professional development is on hold!!

:dunno:


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Jun 23, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> Puerto Rico usually compete with California for the ultimate in receive their results. bump As you guys up there, we are tired of this waiting. Our professional development is on hold!!
> 
> :dunno:


You can count NJ in on the competion to be one of the last to report exam results.


----------



## Brian (Jun 23, 2007)

So.... no PA results yet, and to add insult to injury, I got a pamphlet for a PE review course in the mail yesterday! Talk about a bad omen. (I still think I nailed the PE civil, though)

Brian


----------



## vongwv (Jun 23, 2007)

If you think you nailed it, you probably did...Good Luck


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 23, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> You can count NJ in on the competion to be one of the last to report exam results.


Lets compete for the prize of the most FAR FAR AWAY state (or territory in the case of PR) to receive their results!!

:mail-296:


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> I agree. I still have most of my reference books sitting in a crate on the floor in the dining room. I look at them every day and this past weekend I actually thought about starting to study for the October exam.


I already sold all of my reference materials. My CERM was so beat, I figured I would buy a new one plus all of the extra crap I had written in there was basically just for the exam and not what I would need at work. There is no way I could study again. Not a chance. In fact, I'm pretty sure I failed California Seismic but I don't think I will retake that for another year or so. I don't need it right away (I'm in Arizona) but it would be nice to eventually get it in CA too.


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

IndependencePR said:


> Puerto Rico usually compete with California for the ultimate in receive their results. bump As you guys up there, we are tired of this waiting. Our professional development is on hold!!
> 
> :dunno:



"On hold" is relative. I am working on 2 new subdivisions that I have taken on since taking the exam. I have explained to the clients exactly what my position is. I will have my stamp long before anything actually needs to be stamped with an engineer's approval. Also, just in case, I do work closely with another PE- even after I get licensed I will always want quality peer review; and that is worth more than any E&amp;O policy.


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

vongwv said:


> If you think you nailed it, you probably did...Good Luck


That is sort of what I told myself when I woke up with a strange woman in my bed after a hard night of drinking after the exam. :waitwall:

:eyebrows:


----------

